# Not just for hoomans 2



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya, where are all my buddys gone? Buster, Sam, Kenzie and the rest of the gang, what's up. Can't you get any pooter time today? Come on, what ya up to, what ya been doin?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's up, why ya not talkin' to me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry Jet ol' buddy, my mummy has been hogging the 'puter! :mad2: She's been looking for a new food for me though, so it's not all bad! :thumbup:

I saw some of those crufts doggies on the box today. I didn't like having other dogs in my house! :scared:

What's new with you?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi... Im Jaxon... Can I join your gang..? I've never been in a gang afore...!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Jaxon! My name's McKenzie but people just call me Kenzie. Of course you can join our gang! The other dawgs here are really cool. Jet's kinda our gang leader I think. And no cats are allowed!

What do you like to do?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Kenzie eh...? You look well cool..!

Well I like everything...! My favourite things are the beach and socks... Not together though... That would be silly...!

No cats eh...? Well thank woof for that...! Nasty little things... They creep into MY garden and poop everywhere... Then I get told off for woofing at them...! Woofing check of it if you ask me...!

What have you been upto today then...? 

Argh Mummy is coming back...!! BRB..!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wooof yay hiya Kenzie old buddy. 
Hi Jaxon, good to meet ya. 
What's been going on with you guys?
I'm having a good time at my mums hooman puppys house. I call her Auntie. She's good fun and spoils me rotten. Mums still not too well so I'm still looking after her like a good dog should, but I can have some fun here as well.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

aaahhh so your Jet...! You also look very cool...!

Sorry to hear your human is not feeling chipper...! I hope your being a good pup for her :001_cool:

Not like me  ... My Mummy told me i was naughty boy coz i ripped up her stuff for work... But she soon forgot all bout it and gave me a yummy bonio thingy...! I mean they leave this stuff lying around... I was only trying to help clear away... Its not myyyyyyyy fault Im rubbish at tidying and make more mess is it...?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep I'm being a very good dog, Jaxon. I look after her real good and she looks after me real good too. We're a team, we are.
Besides being good means more fun and more treats.
You and me could have some good fun too, you like tearing paper, I like picking it up and ragging it.
I've never been to the beach, it's too far away. Sounds like fun, maybe someday I'll get there.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi gang I'm Hobo , :


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope you get to go to the beach one day...! You will love it... 
Though my mummy took me to the beach the other day... I was all ready to get in the car... But noooooo SHE wanted to walk there...! So to pay her back I pulled all the way there... Ha ha... That will teach her...!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Hi gang I'm Hobo , :


Hi Hobo...! Is that you in the picture...??!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wooof we are a handsome lot aren't we. They don't need those telly box dogs when they've got us.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Squeeze said:


> Hi Hobo...! Is that you in the picture...??!


Yup ,Thats me ,:yesnod: , On a chill out walk ,:smilewinkgrin: , I took my hooman a long way over a nature reserve .


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

You look lots and lots of fun...! Do you run around like a crazy loon...?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Woooo,thank dog for that. Piece and quiet at last. Those hoomans can't half yap alot. Yap, yap yap, and the pooter sitting on the table, no one even looking at it. I was soooooo tempted, but there was too much chance of getting caught and our secret gang getting found out. It's better kept secret yeah?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> Kenzie eh...? You look well cool..!
> 
> Well I like everything...! My favourite things are the beach and socks... Not together though... That would be silly...!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the gang. Another dog who's mean mummy doesn't let them bark at those evil cats. I'm Buster that's me in mum's picture she says I'm so gorgeous she had to. I couldn't get on my mum was watching that silly dog show all day. I did get a nice long walk on the beach though had lots of fun chasing a staffie


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya Buster. Wish I could go to the beach,it sounds so much fun. Maybe someday.
Our little gang is growing isn't it. Didn't realise there'd be so many dogs wanting to have a good woof together.
A cat sat outside the window today, just staring in, I was nice and quiet, coz I thought I'd get let out and I could chase it. But it didn't work, mum just laughed at me, she can be a bit mean sometimes.
We're staying at aunties for a few days and there's no other dogs up here at all. Just lots of cats, with their big swishy tails.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I *love* clicker pens, don't you? They have that special kind of crunch that you just don't find nowadays. When I get one I try to crack it open real fast before they make me drop it for treats. If no one sees me I crack them slower. Mummy said we're not going to have ANY pens at all if people (what people?, it's only Daddy) keep leaving them lying around. I don't know what the fuss is I don't eat the ink. Once you crack and crunch the shell all the fun in them is gone.

I tell you what though, I'd give them up even faster if they gave me steak. They had bacon wrapped steak tonight and I got some of the bits left over - WOOT! They were super yum, it was like Christmas!

I like the beach too, but I'm not allowed to swim in the one by us because it has stinkies in it Mummy says. Looks okay to me now that the ice is almost gone. S'okay though, I can still chase the geese and ducks (stay away from the mean swans) and I just got my pool filled up again too!

TTFN!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

WAIT! I forgot to tell you! The chipmunks are here! I haven't seen those little guys for a long long time. Mummy said to my short human bro that they were hibernating. Whatever - they're here now and they all live in the big rocks out front of my house. I saw them at the park too, must be a long walk for them. I have to figure out how to get into those rocks so I can get one and have a sniff of it. I need a plan. It's consuming my every waking thought! At least right this minute anyway.

Bye from Biscuit


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Think it's time to get comfy for the night on mums bed and get some zzzzzs. I hope I have a dream about chasing cats.
Night all. Hope to have a woof with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone I hope you had good dreams. Mum's gone off and left me but that means I can get on the computer. Not going for a walk they expect me to go out when it's raining that heavily no way I don't do wet. Much better to lie on the sofa and sleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Helloooo woof woof my name is Diesel I'm a golden retriever but I'm a nintendog. Am I allowed in pretty pretty please. My mummy let me use the puter for a bit.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the gang Diesel. My mum used to play nintendogs nice to have a virtual doggie around. Had to give my mum a huge welcome when she came home running around her legs, whole body wagging just to make her feel guilty she left me for forever today. I didn't mean to trip her up honestly . I think she's ok I gave her lots of kisses to make up for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Welcome to the gang Diesel. My mum used to play nintendogs nice to have a virtual doggie around. Had to give my mum a huge welcome when she came home running around her legs, whole body wagging just to make her feel guilty she left me for forever today. I didn't mean to trip her up honestly . I think she's ok I gave her lots of kisses to make up for it


Hi Buster I was makeing my mummy laugh today. My mummy leaves me too some days. She returns feeds me plays with me and takes me for walkies lol. Chases tail.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya everyone, how ya all doing on this lovely sunny day. I've been sunbathing all morning. Mums having some dinner now, so I can get a few mins on here. It's been a bit boring here so far today anyone done anything exciting?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hiya everyone, how ya all doing on this lovely sunny day. I've been sunbathing all morning. Mums having some dinner now, so I can get a few mins on here. It's been a bit boring here so far today anyone done anything exciting?


Helloooo Jet. My mummy has let me come on via her account lol. Yeah it is quiet lol. Mummy told me pf has it's quiet days.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apart from almost send my mum to hospital with a broken leg no. I didn't mean to trip her up but she's fine. I was just so excited to have her home I was running around her. Off to sunbathe in the garden it's lovely and warm and sunny


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Apart from almost send my mum to hospital with a broken leg no. I didn't mean to trip her up but she's fine. I was just so excited to have her home I was running around her. Off to sunbathe in the garden it's lovely and warm and sunny


The weather is nice here too Buster.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was really raining earlier but it's so sunny now the weather is really weird here


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> It was really raining earlier but it's so sunny now the weather is really weird here


Been nice all day here. I wanted to go swimming in mummys pond but she said no as there are fish in there so I was a good boy and just played fetch she also told me I would break lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Diesel,good to meet ya. I've heard mum say pf gets a bit quiet sometimes too. 
But I'm just booooooored at the mo. I've not got any mates up here and forgot to bring my toys, and mums having her dinner so I'm on my own, glad I've got you lot to talk to


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Diesel,good to meet ya. I've heard mum say pf gets a bit quiet sometimes too.
> But I'm just booooooored at the mo. I've not got any mates up here and forgot to bring my toys, and mums having her dinner so I'm on my own, glad I've got you lot to talk to


There is alot of noise going on in mummys house lol. I feel sorry for my mummy with her health issues.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah know what you mean Diesel. My mum's not well and that's why we're staying at aunties for a bit.I'm being really good though and looking after her. I'm a good guard dog when she has a nap and I keep her feet warm at night. She says I'm better than a hot water bottle, whatever that is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Yeah know what you mean Diesel. My mum's not well and that's why we're staying at aunties for a bit.I'm being really good though and looking after her. I'm a good guard dog when she has a nap and I keep her feet warm at night. She says I'm better than a hot water bottle, whatever that is?


My mummy was crying earlier.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope both your humans feel better soon it's awful when they're sick or hurt and you can't do anything .

I was playing with Auntie Charlene she always gives the best cuddles and I haven't seen her in forever. She is one of these cat slaves though but she does have dogs too so maybe she's not completely lost yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope both your humans feel better soon it's awful when they're sick or hurt and you can't do anything .
> 
> I was playing with Auntie Charlene she always gives the best cuddles and I haven't seen her in forever. She is one of these cat slaves though but she does have dogs too so maybe she's not completely lost yet


My mummy is great I was barking at her having a silly moment earlier and she was saying yeah I know yeah lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just been cat watching. The silly thing came and just sat outside the window, it did the same yesterday and I'm starting to get fed up of it. So I got right up to the window and stuck my nose on it quick like. Hehehe it ran away, I win, I wiiiiiin.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're lucky the cats here just prance along the windowsill or wall mocking me because mum won't let me get them


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I've just been cat watching. The silly thing came and just sat outside the window, it did the same yesterday and I'm starting to get fed up of it. So I got right up to the window and stuck my nose on it quick like. Hehehe it ran away, I win, I wiiiiiin.


No cats near me apart from the one who isn't on my mummys nintendo dsi who has been round three times today according to mummy. I don't mind him as long as he doesn't try anything with mummy then I bark at him he just ignores me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in big trouble. Mum shouted at me and put me in time out. All I did was sniff some poo, well I might have licked it a bit. Ok maybe I ate just a tiny bit, but it's not my fault. I'm a dog and that's what we do,any one of you would have done the same. It was there in Aunties garden, it wasn't there last night, so I was just inspecting it to see where it came from and what do I get. "Leave it,bad dog Jet. Jet come here now"
For Dogs sake! There had better be some leftovers tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mummy getting angry Jet. Those hoomans get all worked up about nothing. 

My mummy wasn't very happy with me this morning either because I woke her up at 4 in the morning. All I wanted was a cuddle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I'm in big trouble. Mum shouted at me and put me in time out. All I did was sniff some poo, well I might have licked it a bit. Ok maybe I ate just a tiny bit, but it's not my fault. I'm a dog and that's what we do,any one of you would have done the same. It was there in Aunties garden, it wasn't there last night, so I was just inspecting it to see where it came from and what do I get. "Leave it,bad dog Jet. Jet come here now"
> For Dogs sake! There had better be some leftovers tonight.


My mummy doesn't let me eat stuff I find in the street.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's ok really. She can't stay angry at me for long, not with my eyes of great sadness. I've got that perfect now, no one can stay cross with me.
Aww Kenzie, they don't understand we just want to cuddle them coz we love them. We're just not very good at telling the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

My mummy is giving me a bath tonight. I like my baths.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh Boy is my sister in trouble ! ,:yikes: 

She followed me out of our special door , but went much too fast and sideways , and she has broke it all , the flap went to one side and i dont think it can be fixed , Mummy said it will cost lots of money , so no new treats or toys for Weeks :cryin: and i didnt do it ,:cryin:,,:,,:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> Oh Boy is my sister in trouble ! ,:yikes:
> 
> She followed me out of our special door , but went much too fast and sideways , and she has broke it all , the flap went to one side and i dont think it can be fixed , Mummy said it will cost lots of money , so no new treats or toys for Weeks :cryin: and i didnt do it ,:cryin:,,:,,:cryin:


I would let you share mine but had the last treat.:crying: mummy is getting me some more after my bath.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya Hobo. That's not fair of your mum making you pay for something your sister did.I bet she didn't own up. I'd send you some of my treats if I knew how, coz I've got lots. Mum only stocked up for the month last week. There's so much, but she says I can only have a bit every day. I don't get hoomans at all, I mean to say, if it's there it's for eating. Now, not in a few days, that's silly.

I don't like baths, Diesel, yuckky. My mum washes me down with towels and stuff coz I WILL NOT get in the bath. I won't do it, nope, no way. She gets a nice lady in a van to come to the house and she has a thing I can walk into, so that's ok. But a nasty bath in the bathroom NO WAY.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the bath, just not the smelly stuff that makes bubbles.

Dug a new hole in the garden today. If I dig deep enough I'm going to find a treasure I know it. I hope it's a tasty one.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

If you find treasure be sure to tell us. I can't dig in the garden, coz it's all paved over. I bet you get all lovely and dirty doing all that digging. Does it get nice and muddy too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Can I play? My mum is working away so I'm bored

Bumble

xx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> If you find treasure be sure to tell us. I can't dig in the garden, coz it's all paved over. I bet you get all lovely and dirty doing all that digging. Does it get nice and muddy too.


Oh lots of dirt, but not too much muck unless it's rainy. The good muck is at the park. Very sandy soil in my yard, my nails really like it. Mummy and Daddy don't know what to do about me and my digging! They can't make me stop - I was born this way! 

If I get treasure I will share with my friends.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumble, course you can play with us.

Better be careful Jonesey or your mum will pave your garden over too. Just try and cool it a bit, yeah I know it'll be hard but it's better than having everything paved over. 
Your a real good dog sharing your treasure, wish I lived near you, hahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you 

When I said my mum is working away, I meant she's here but working - she'd never leave me 

I went to the beach today 

Bumby
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You mean her minds away eh Bumble.
Everyone's going to the beach except me, it's not fair. Mum says it's too far away. I'm gonna get there some day though, coz everyone says it's such fun.
Do you like chasing cats, I do, but again mum spoils my fun and stops me.It's a good job we're best mates or I'd get annoyed with her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning. My mummy is about to feed me and take me to a contest and then take me for walks yay.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Morning all! I'm on mummies iPhone hehe ssshh don't tell her! She is trying to have a lie in but I'm chewing my bone and making a racket! I carnt help it if it tastes so damn good! I get mummy all day with me today yay! I always miss her so much! How are all of u? Love balto xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Morning all! I'm on mummies iPhone hehe ssshh don't tell her! She is trying to have a lie in but I'm chewing my bone and making a racket! I carnt help it if it tastes so damn good! I get mummy all day with me today yay! I always miss her so much! How are all of u? Love balto xx


My mummy IRS going out with her carer today. I will miss her.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> My mummy IRS going out with her carer today. I will miss her.


Awww! It won't be too long buddy and just think off all the fun and games u can have will they are away like I do! For example chewing tea towels  xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Awww! It won't be too long buddy and just think off all the fun and games u can have will they are away like I do! For example chewing tea towels  xx


Chewing towels I can't reach them as I'm a nintendogs and why are pages taking ages to load on here.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh my little electronic buddy u don't no what ur missing out on! Tea towels are amazing!! Good luck at ur contest  xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Oh my little electronic buddy u don't no what ur missing out on! Tea towels are amazing!! Good luck at ur contest  xx


I did the obedience but didn't win anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't worry Jet, my mummy's never taken me to the beach either  But she says we'll go one day because I'd love it there 

It's all rainy here today which means my mum will only take me for a short walk and not a great big looooooong one like the last few days :skep:

Oh and hi Bumble, I'm Kenzie. You look like you've got even more fur than me!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. Mum's gone off to work again but I have her computer password lol. I love the beach can't believe none of your mean mummies will take you it's awesome. I don't like the water though it tastes really icky and made me sick . Welcome to the gang Bumble


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

At last, Hi everyone. Mums been usung her pooter all morning this is my first chance while she's having dinner. Just had a look at it, all leafy things and little round red things that look like tiny balls, and some meat that smells really scrummy. I hope she gives me some of the meat for leftovers, don't fancy the red balls or leafy things though.
Why did the water at the beach make you sick, Buster?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Don't worry Jet, my mummy's never taken me to the beach either  But she says we'll go one day because I'd love it there
> 
> It's all rainy here today which means my mum will only take me for a short walk and not a great big looooooong one like the last few days :skep:
> 
> Oh and hi Bumble, I'm Kenzie. You look like you've got even more fur than me!


Hi Kenzie! I've got more fur than most things I've met - mum says I'm like a teeny aberdeen angus :scared:

I don't want to go out today because it's raining. Mum would take me but I just look at her until she takes me back in the dry 

Bumby

xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> At last, Hi everyone. Mums been usung her pooter all morning this is my first chance while she's having dinner. Just had a look at it, all leafy things and little round red things that look like tiny balls, and some meat that smells really scrummy. I hope she gives me some of the meat for leftovers, don't fancy the red balls or leafy things though.
> Why did the water at the beach make you sick, Buster?


Because I drank it bad bad idea try not to do it. I always get meat for dinner mum says it's called a raw diet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Kenzie! I've got more fur than most things I've met - mum says I'm like a teeny aberdeen angus :scared:
> 
> I don't want to go out today because it's raining. Mum would take me but I just look at her until she takes me back in the dry
> 
> ...


I don't do rain either. I just refuse to go out


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't do rain either. I just refuse to go out


I think you're very sensible *paw hi-four*

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hate rain, mum makes me go out in it if I need to poo. It's not fair hoomans have their special places to do their 'thing' inside the house. why can't we, then we wouldn't have to go out when it's raining.
Coz I hate the rain so much, mum bought me a red mac, it's dead smart, but coz I've got sticky up ears, I can't use the hood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I hate rain, mum makes me go out in it if I need to poo. It's not fair hoomans have their special places to do their 'thing' inside the house. why can't we, then we wouldn't have to go out when it's raining.
> Coz I hate the rain so much, mum bought me a red mac, it's dead smart, but coz I've got sticky up ears, I can't use the hood.


I love wearing clothes - mum doesn't like me to wear them often because she says even though I'm pretty I still have to be a dog : If she tries to take them off I cry (don't tell anyone though  ) I'd love to see your red coat.

My ears are sticky up too - I know the feeling

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I won't wear clothes and mum says it's very silly to dress dogs up unless they really feel the cold or are too hard to dry. She can't even put a bandana on me I hate the things. I can't believe they force us outside to go to the toilet then say they're cold when the door is open. It's their fault for insisting we go outside surely


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I won't wear clothes and mum says it's very silly to dress dogs up unless they really feel the cold or are too hard to dry. She can't even put a bandana on me I hate the things. I can't believe they force us outside to go to the toilet then say they're cold when the door is open. It's their fault for insisting we go outside surely


My thoughts exactly! I'm only ever allowed to wear clothes when it's cold 

I'm NOT a fan of going to the toilet outside - I think they're all hypocrites *folds paws*

Bumb

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay my mummy is back. One very happy Diesel here.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only got my mac and a vis vest, I don't usually wear clothes - I'm a dog. I have to wear my vis vest when I go out in the dark, cos no one wuld see me and I don't want to get hurt by cars or cyclists.
Mum and me sometimes have a muck about and play dress ups, but it's only a bit of fun and I never go out of the house like that. Just coz I've not got my nuts doesn't mean I'm not all male!!!! 
Glad your mum's back Diesel it's not much fun without them is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't mind wearing clothes. My mummy even dressed me up as a dalmatian for a special event a little while ago. But she says even though I'm just a little dog, it's silly for me to wear clothes so usually I only get to wear a coat in winter. 

And I've got sticky-up ears too!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have big sticky up ears mum calls them bat ears. Says I was much worse as a baby though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Even though I'm small I don't get too cold because I'm so furry so I just have a couple of coats and a jumper incase I ever need layers (we had 4ft of snow last year  )

I've just had my chew stolen by a kitten 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Even though I'm small I don't get too cold because I'm so furry so I just have a couple of coats and a jumper incase I ever need layers (we had 4ft of snow last year  )
> 
> I've just had my chew stolen by a kitten
> 
> ...


You're another dog tortured by those evil beings the humans call cats then? I don't need to wear a coat I never get cold enough


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> You're another dog tortured by those evil beings the humans call cats then? I don't need to wear a coat I never get cold enough


Yeah  I much prefer my friend Woof, he's a house bunny and we groom each other (don't tell anyone my friend's a rabbit though :blush: )

Bumby 
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to be friends with our house bunny Leo but he's mean and bit me on the nose when I tried to play


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I would love to be friends with our house bunny Leo but he's mean and bit me on the nose when I tried to play


 That's so unfair! They CAN be a bit bolshy on occasion can't they? Is your nose okay now? He didn't hurt you did he? 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> That's so unfair! They CAN be a bit bolshy on occasion can't they? Is your nose okay now? He didn't hurt you did he?
> 
> Bumb
> xxxx


Mum says it's because his old owner treated him really badly so I'm not mad at him . My nose is just fine can always find the tastiest treats lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahaha, my mum calls mine bat ears too. She says I gave a cte little face, just like a bat too. She likes these bat things, but I don't know what she means. I only know cricket bat and I know I don't look like one of those.
That's a shame Bumble, cats are rotten aren't they. Can you get your own back by stealing simething of his?
What's a rabbit. it's not a make of cat is it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No they're fluffy things with big ears and their noses twitch. He doesn't eat any meat though  and wouldn't even drink some milk mum left down for me to drink. They're much nicer than cats


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum says it's because his old owner treated him really badly so I'm not mad at him . My nose is just fine can always find the tastiest treats lol


Ah I see, poor hopper  as long as you're all okay now 



jetsmum said:


> Hahaha, my mum calls mine bat ears too. She says I gave a cte little face, just like a bat too. She likes these bat things, but I don't know what she means. I only know cricket bat and I know I don't look like one of those.
> That's a shame Bumble, cats are rotten aren't they. Can you get your own back by stealing simething of his?
> What's a rabbit. it's not a make of cat is it?


I think they're a bit like a cat but they hop (sort of put their back legs together to move). I've stolen her smelly valerian thing from auntie Aurelia...but I wish I hadn't now

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They look really funny when they hop . I'm fine and so's Leo I didn't even growl at him


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

My other bunny friend died a little while ago  I judged him with my nose but he wouldn't play anymore. I really missed him for days

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure you miss your little friend. Mum says we're getting another bunny soon maybe they'll want to be friends with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure you miss your little friend. Mum says we're getting another bunny soon maybe they'll want to be friends with me


Oh I hope so! I was so surprised when I first saw one hop though! Were you? I thought it was broken 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know such a weird way to move . I was even more worried when he put his front paws right the way out and then moved his back legs over. Thought he was hurt. He's just strange apparently


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I know such a weird way to move . I was even more worried when he put his front paws right the way out and then moved his back legs over. Thought he was hurt. He's just strange apparently


That made me laugh (maybe it was a sneeze - I can't always tell).

I love it when he shares his carrot with me though - yum

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No carrot is icky. I tried to give him a bone once but he hopped off I could swear he was shuddering. Why do they not like meat?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

My mummy used to have a cat called Toby. That was before I became her nintendog. Wish mummy had a bunny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> No carrot is icky. I tried to give him a bone once but he hopped off I could swear he was shuddering. Why do they not like meat?


My old bunny friend who I was saying about earlier - he kept stealing my food :scared: He'd take meat and everything so mum had to feed me in another room



danielled said:


> My mummy used to have a cat called Toby. That was before I became her nintendog. Wish mummy had a bunny.


Ask your mummy! Did Toby steal your toys and things?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> My old bunny friend who I was saying about earlier - he kept stealing my food :scared: He'd take meat and everything so mum had to feed me in another room
> 
> Ask your mummy! Did Toby steal your toys and things?
> 
> ...


No he didn't because he couldn't get inside the nintend dsi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

My mummy says I have a cat-sister which is living with my mummy's mummy. Mummy says when it gets hot and then cold again we're going to fly like birdies do and then my cat-sister will live with me. Mummy says she's a nice kitty and that we will be best friends 

I've never met one of those hoppy things. But I do like those skwiril things!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> My mummy says I have a cat-sister which is living with my mummy's mummy. Mummy says when it gets hot and then cold again we're going to fly like birdies do and then my cat-sister will live with me. Mummy says she's a nice kitty and that we will be best friends
> 
> I've never met one of those hoppy things. But I do like those skwiril things!


Mum says I'm going to have to fly too not that soon though . Dogs aren't meant to fly I like all 4 paws on the ground thanks unless I'm doing agility of course. Kitties aren't nice they're mean and evil. She's another one of these poor kitty slaves who have been brainwashed by them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh oh Kenzie, there's lots of skwirils round here. I chase them down the lane, but they're too quick and jump into the trees and run up the and pull faces at me coz I can't climb trees. 
It's fun, mum doesn't even try and stop me, guess she thinks they're too fast and I won't be able to catch them coz of all the trees and hedges.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Squirrels are fun to chase but they're too fast and they can climb trees which just isn't fair


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum says I'm going to have to fly too not that soon though . Dogs aren't meant to fly I like all 4 paws on the ground thanks unless I'm doing agility of course. Kitties aren't nice they're mean and evil. She's another one of these poor kitty slaves who have been brainwashed by them


My mummy said her kitty used to be a good boy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your mummy has been brainwashed too they're mean and plotting to take over the world


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Your mummy has been brainwashed too they're mean and plotting to take over the world


My mummy said Toby always stayed with her lol. What makes you think my mummy has been brainwashed Buster.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She thinks cats are good things they're evol and mean. Her feline master clearly brainwashed her well


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She thinks cats are good things they're evol and mean. Her feline master clearly brainwashed her well


But my mummy loved her kitty. He loved her too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure he did


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure he did


Buster my mummy says she has written many poems for Toby. She said she is working on one for me too. Where is Jet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's really nice I don't know where our buddy Jet is


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That's really nice I don't know where our buddy Jet is


Think I will go and find him lol.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi im marley can i join the gang


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the gang Marley


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> hi im marley can i join the gang


Hello Marley woof woof my name is Diesel a golden retriever I am a nintendog golden retriever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Marley  

I'm Bumble, (think my mum has talked to yours about me before - she's so embarrassing how she goes on about me  )

Heard you all barking about squirrels - I have this issue with birds. They let me chase them and then they do this MASSIVE hop. I think they've got super powers

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, just a bit about me, i am nearly two years old but i can get away with alot because most people think i am a puppy  My favourite thing in the whole world is fetch, not too fussy what i fetch but you can't beat a good ball. Mostly i am a good boy but sometimes the bin is too much to resist.:001_smile: woof woof


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Birds are so much worse they can fly away from me when I run at them barking . Even worse mum tells me to stop


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

What are squirrels and birds don't see them in a nintendo ds.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> Hello everyone, just a bit about me, i am nearly two years old but i can get away with alot because most people think i am a puppy  My favourite thing in the whole world is fetch, not too fussy what i fetch but you can't beat a good ball. Mostly i am a good boy but sometimes the bin is too much to resist.:001_smile: woof woof


Fetch is awesome but mum always complains I don't bring the ball back all the time. It's so much more fun to chew it or throw it around than take it back to her


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Marley
> 
> I'm Bumble, (think my mum has talked to yours about me before - she's so embarrassing how she goes on about me  )
> 
> ...


hi Bumble yes my mum has spoken to your mum on here a few times, my mum is embarrassing aswell SOMETIMES SHE SINGS TO ME, i think she thinks that i like it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> hi Bumble yes my mum has spoken to your mum on here a few times, my mum is embarrassing aswell SOMETIMES SHE SINGS TO ME, i think she thinks that i like it.


My mummy calls me baby boy I'm like errr my name isn't baby boy my name is Diesel last I checked.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum calls me puppy *sigh* I'm an adult dog not a puppy. Then she does that silly baby voice maybe I shouldn't have reinforced it by wagging my tail and smiling when she did it. It was cute at first but I think I'll have to do some serious human training


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Marley, I'm Kenzie. You're very cute! 

Am I the only girl doggie here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum calls me puppy *sigh* I'm an adult dog not a puppy. Then she does that silly baby voice maybe I shouldn't have reinforced it by wagging my tail and smiling when she did it. It was cute at first but I think I'll have to do some serious human training


Do you want to train mine as well my hooman just called me angel cakes.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok im just going to come out and say it ................................. my name is Marley and I LOVE CATS. Infact I sleep with two cats every night i love to play with them and chase them round the house. CATS ARE FUN


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hi Marley, I'm Kenzie. You're very cute!
> 
> Am I the only girl doggie here?


Hi Kenzie I like your pic so cute.:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Birds are so much worse they can fly away from me when I run at them barking . Even worse mum tells me to stop


I'd never be allowed to chase anything I might catch (or distress!) My mums mummy (my grandma who I didn't meet) was a Buddhist and my mum is endlesss about not hurting things (no fun - I'm not even allowed to chase spiders  )



Marley boy said:


> hi Bumble yes my mum has spoken to your mum on here a few times, my mum is embarrassing aswell SOMETIMES SHE SINGS TO ME, i think she thinks that i like it.


My mum sings to me! She also, (PLEASE don't anyone tell her I said this) sits and talks to me for half an hour, just her and me, every night, and thanks me for being her dog. I'm like...enough...sleep time mum, get in your bed 

Bumb

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi Marley, I'm Kenzie. You're very cute!
> 
> Am I the only girl doggie here?


So far mum says she's getting a girl dog soon though. Apparently she's going to be huge though 



danielled said:


> Do you want to train mine as well my hooman just called me angel cakes.


Angel cakes that is just horrible poor you bad human



Marley boy said:


> Ok im just going to come out and say it ................................. my name is Marley and I LOVE CATS. Infact I sleep with two cats every night i love to play with them and chase them round the house. CATS ARE FUN


Cats are evil but they are fun to chase


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd never be allowed to chase anything I might catch (or distress!) My mums mummy (my grandma who I didn't meet) was a Buddhist and my mum is endlesss about not hurting things (no fun - I'm not even allowed to chase spiders  )
> My mum sings to me! She also, (PLEASE don't anyone tell her I said this) sits and talks to me for half an hour, just her and me, every night, and thanks me for being her dog. I'm like...enough...sleep time mum, get in your bed
> 
> Bumb
> ...


Mum gets upset when I chase and kill spiders and chase other animals too but it's so much fun. Luckily mum doesn't sing to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum gets upset when I chase and kill spiders and chase other animals too but it's so much fun. Luckily mum doesn't sing to me


Can you PLEASE get mine to stop - I'll give you bones...licks....ANYTHING

Bumbly 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> So far mum says she's getting a girl dog soon though. Apparently she's going to be huge though
> 
> Angel cakes that is just horrible poor you bad human
> 
> Cats are evil but they are fun to chase


Now she is calling me her little angel my name is DIESEL not Angel.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not something I trained her to do sorry she just never does.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

my cats are lovely they are good for cleaning your ears, they are good at hide and seek aswell. I have met some mean ones down my road one nearly beat me up:glare:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> It's not something I trained her to do sorry she just never does.


I can't seem to get the puppy dog eyes right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> my cats are lovely they are good for cleaning your ears, they are good at hide and seek aswell. I have met some mean ones down my road one nearly beat me up:glare:


I love my cats  they just steal my things and bury things in my tail  Still love my big bunny best though.

I'm tired today - I had a hugeee walk on the beach yesterday because the weather was so nice

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

danielled said:


> I can't seem to get the puppy dog eyes right.


I am the best at puppy dog eyes let me give you some tips
if you have been bad = tail between legs, ears back and make your eyes really big 
If you want a treat = ears up, sit up straight and big blinking eyes also i have found if you tilt your head to the side humans think this is really cute :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> I am the best at puppy dog eyes let me give you some tips
> if you have been bad = tail between legs, ears back and make your eyes really big
> If you want a treat = ears up, sit up straight and big blinking eyes also i have found if you tilt your head to the side humans think this is really cute :001_smile:


Us golden retrievers have floppy ears that hang down lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya Marley, it sounds as though you've really worked at getting the 'eyes' right. It's worth the effort though isn't it?
Bumble, have you tried singing along with your mum. it's fun, my mum likes it when I join in with her. She sings when she tidies up, I help her tidy too.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

danielled said:


> Us golden retrievers have floppy ears that hang down lol.


you could try flapping them about see if that works im not sure apparently i have little dorito ears


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hiya Marley, it sounds as though you've really worked at getting the 'eyes' right. It's worth the effort though isn't it?
> Bumble, have you tried singing along with your mum. it's fun, my mum likes it when I join in with her. She sings when she tidies up, I help her tidy too.


I can never get the puppy eyes right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> you could try flapping them about see if that works im not sure apparently i have little dorito ears


Will try that and maybe do something funny to make mummy give me a treat.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently I have the puppy dog eyes mastered well how else am I meant to get half of that delicious burger? I sit perfectly showing just what a good boy I am, put my ears right back look up at her sadly brown eyes help, then move a bit closer and sit again, doesn't work repeat until I have my head on her lap


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Apparently I have the puppy dog eyes mastered well how else am I meant to get half of that delicious burger? I sit perfectly showing just what a good boy I am, put my ears right back look up at her sadly brown eyes help, then move a bit closer and sit again, doesn't work repeat until I have my head on her lap


Buster I love your pic in your mummy's avatar buddy.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

my mum sings this awful song to me 
could you be the most beautiful dog in the world, it's pain to see, your the reason that god made a dog, yes you are. I belive this was origanly a song for someone called prince and my mum has canged the word from girl to dog she thinks this is really clever


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buster I love your pic in your mummy's avatar buddy.


Thank you . I prefer being a bit scruffier though I don't look quite so blond with longer fur


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Thank you . I prefer being a bit scruffier though I don't look quite so blond with longer fur


My mummy told me off because I ate something on my walk today and she tried to get me away but I didn't listen not my fault it tasted so good.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum won't let me pick up things in the street. There's such a lot of goodies there, it's a shame to waste them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum won't let me because we live near a place called KFC which she says will make me sick it's so horrible and if I pick up anything she makes me drop it . It smells really good


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hiya Marley, it sounds as though you've really worked at getting the 'eyes' right. It's worth the effort though isn't it?
> Bumble, have you tried singing along with your mum. it's fun, my mum likes it when I join in with her. She sings when she tidies up, I help her tidy too.


You haven't heard her :scared: I'd never be caught singing along to that...I mean, I get up to some mischief, but I'd never encourage her to do that. I do help to tidy though, and to sweep up, and make the bed.



Nicky10 said:


> Mum won't let me because we live near a place called KFC which she says will make me sick it's so horrible and if I pick up anything she makes me drop it . It smells really good


My mum does that too  We aren't to close to it but if a human drops it a bit further away I do sniff it out. I don't understand though - if people drop it surely it's okay to taste?

I think maybe mums know best, shame it's so tempting 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says it's not ok for human's either. I don't get it at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum says it's not ok for human's either. I don't get it at all


My mum is REALLY strange - she doesn't eat meat...EVER :scared:

I think that's weird so I'm going to trust your mum on this 

Are you up to anything fun with your mum this week

And everyone else too!

Bumbly 
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She doesn't eat meat  that's just not right. Mum's working this week  but we have agility class tomorrow which is always fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be right back mummy is turning the ipad thing on so will chat on there ok.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I always trust my mum when it comes to food,coz I can be a bit silly at times, I'd eat almost anything.
I've seen agilty on the telly box, it looks fun. I wish I could do it, but mums not found anywhere that does it.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

well my mum has promised me a walk at jeskins park tomorrow so im excited about that


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum won't let me because we live near a place called KFC which she says will make me sick it's so horrible and if I pick up anything she makes me drop it . It smells really good


my mum brought home a lovely bucket of this stuff not long ago and as a special treat she saved me some at the end, she picked of all the yummy skin  but gave me the chicken


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

My mummy is being a worry wart tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She doesn't eat meat  that's just not right. Mum's working this week  but we have agility class tomorrow which is always fun


That's what I say when she's eating - I'm not even interested in it - it looks awful! She's been like that since she was 3 though so I suppose I have to accept it : We were supposed to go to agility the other day but mum says the lady was a bit mean 

Sorry about the delay - mum had to post about our 'spikeys'



danielled said:


> My mummy is being a worry wart tonight.


Is she okay?

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope you get to go it's soooo much fun. You get to jump stuff and run through tunnels and on a seesaw and you get treats for doing it. I can't quite work out the weave poles yet but I'm getting there 

I hope your mum is ok Diesel


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> That's what I say when she's eating - I'm not even interested in it - it looks awful! She's been like that since she was 3 though so I suppose I have to accept it : We were supposed to go to agility the other day but mum says the lady was a bit mean
> 
> Sorry about the delay - mum had to post about our 'spikeys'
> 
> ...


She is worried about her results. Poor mummy. If pf loads pages any slower it will stop and go backwards.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh oh Buster it sounds so much fun, I know I'd like it coz I like running and jumping over things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you get to go it's soooo much fun. You get to jump stuff and run through tunnels and on a seesaw and you get treats for doing it. I can't quite work out the weave poles yet but I'm getting there
> 
> I hope your mum is ok Diesel


I do too! I had a go when I was even smaller! Apparently my trainer was just a bit tired as she'd been to crufts  She didn't mean to be nasty to me at all 

My mum said the little pap doing agility at crufts had to almost jump on the seesaw to get it to go down! I might have to do that too! I've never met those poles yet, are they like sand dune grass?



danielled said:


> She is worried about her results. Poor mummy. If pf loads pages any slower it will stop and go backwards.


I hope she's okay and is or does fine (I've missed something possibly - both me and my mum struggle to follow things and concentrate sometimes  )

Bumbly 
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is sooo much fun you have to talk your human into finding a class I love it. The weave poles you have to run in and out of in a certain way I can't get the entry right but I'm trying. The little dogs do almost have to jump it's quite funny but they have fun too most dogs do


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of you know but my mummy has some health issues going on that make her poorly every few weeks and the hospital will have me to answer to if they don't get mummy sorted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> It is sooo much fun you have to talk your human into finding a class I love it. The weave poles you have to run in and out of in a certain way I can't get the entry right but I'm trying. The little dogs do almost have to jump it's quite funny but they have fun too most dogs do


I think I might struggle with things like that  I get so excited (mum says it's because i'm a 'spitz' breed (I've NEVER spat - I'm not a llama!?) I'm sure you'll work it out...no offense meant but I think you're the kind of dog I'd like to meet on the beach 



danielled said:


> Some of you know but my mummy has some health issues going on that make her poorly every few weeks and the hospital will have me to answer to if they don't get mummy sorted.


Just asked my mum and she doesn't know but she's ever so sorry. She says if they don't sort it then she'll send me down - and she's quite right to - I can yap anyone into submission 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You sound like the kind of dog I would love to play with to but I play really roughly you might be a bit too small 

Diesel send your mum doggie kisses from me. I hope they help her feel a bit better


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> You sound like the kind of dog I would love to play with to but I play really roughly you might be a bit too small
> 
> Diesel send your mum doggie kisses from me. I hope they help her feel a bit better


Sorry pf was being annoying. So do I Buster.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok everyone I'm off to bed before I fall asleep goodnight everyone. Diesel I hope your mum feels better soon it's awful when your human is sick or hurt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok everyone I'm off to bed before I fall asleep goodnight everyone. Diesel I hope your mum feels better soon it's awful when your human is sick or hurt.


Me too. I'm off too good night think mummy is staying on for a bit longer not sure though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I think I might struggle with things like that  I get so excited (mum says it's because i'm a 'spitz' breed (I've NEVER spat - I'm not a llama!?) I'm sure you'll work it out...no offense meant but I think you're the kind of dog I'd like to meet on the beach
> 
> Just asked my mum and she doesn't know but she's ever so sorry. She says if they don't sort it then she'll send me down - and she's quite right to - I can yap anyone into submission
> 
> ...


Tell your mummy my mummy said she will message her and explain.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm off to bed now. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Good morning how are all my buddies today. Buster Jet Marley and Kenzie hope I got your name right Kenzie.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm fine just relaxing on the sofa mum's at work . I have auntie Anna but it's not the same. Have agility class tonight which should be a lot of fun I hope I bet those snooty collies


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm fine just relaxing on the sofa mum's at work . I have auntie Anna but it's not the same. Have agility class tonight which should be a lot of fun I hope I bet those snooty collies


I love agility. I won the disc competition and mummy gave me a treat and put a red collar in me she said it makes me lovely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

danielled said:


> Good morning how are all my buddies today. Buster Jet Marley and Kenzie hope I got your name right Kenzie.


 Yup yup yup that's me! 

I just took my mummy for a nice walk in the woods and I ran around lots. She said I looked like a dog possessed but I was just doing zoomies :thumbup:

And then she gave me a bath because I was all dirty. I LOVE my baths! And then I did even more zoomies around the house :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> I love agility. I won the disc competition and mummy gave me a treat and put a red collar in me she said it makes me lovely.


It is great but one mean woman said I shouldn't be there because terriers aren't real agility dogs. Just because I beat her collie . I bet you look nice in the red collar



McKenzie said:


> Yup yup yup that's me!
> 
> I just took my mummy for a nice walk in the woods and I ran around lots. She said I looked like a dog possessed but I was just doing zoomies :thumbup:
> 
> And then she gave me a bath because I was all dirty. I LOVE my baths! And then I did even more zoomies around the house :thumbup:


Zoomies are the best and especially after baths have to get the water to the most places possible humans love mopping it up


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Yup yup yup that's me!
> 
> I just took my mummy for a nice walk in the woods and I ran around lots. She said I looked like a dog possessed but I was just doing zoomies :thumbup:
> 
> And then she gave me a bath because I was all dirty. I LOVE my baths! And then I did even more zoomies around the house :thumbup:


Mummy said I was doing zoomies around the park with the other dogs she let me play with.


Nicky10 said:


> It is great but one mean woman said I shouldn't be there because terriers aren't real agility dogs. Just because I beat her collie . I bet you look nice in the red collar
> 
> Zoomies are the best and especially after baths have to get the water to the most places possible humans love mopping it up


I like Zoomies. Ignore her grrrr she will have me to deal with.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Last night we went to the park really late and Mummy told Daddy that it was okay to let me off the lead as I would stay near them. And I did! When we were getting close to leaving Daddy wanted to put the lead back on me and Mummy said in a minute. But then this rabbit challenged me to a race! I didn't win.  But somehow I ended up out of the park and down the street. Daddy told Mummy off and said I could have been hit by a car - but there were no cars! And Mummy said but I came right back when she whistled for me and I did! And then they were laughing so I laughed too and put some mud on their legs to make them happier. Next time I race rabbits I'm going to win.

Hope your Mummy is better soon D. Mummies are nice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> I like Zoomies. Ignore her grrrr she will have me to deal with.


I do ignore her mum says she's just jealous and one of these people convinced collies are the only dogs that can anything but I beat him .



Jonesey said:


> Last night we went to the park really late and Mummy told Daddy that it was okay to let me off the lead as I would stay near them. And I did! When we were getting close to leaving Daddy wanted to put the lead back on me and Mummy said in a minute. But then this rabbit challenged me to a race! I didn't win.  But somehow I ended up out of the park and down the street. Daddy told Mummy off and said I could have been hit by a car - but there were no cars! And Mummy said but I came right back when she whistled for me and I did! And then they were laughing so I laughed too and put some mud on their legs to make them happier. Next time I race rabbits I'm going to win.
> 
> Hope your Mummy is better soon D. Mummies are nice.


Yay sounds like you did well. Being hit by a car isn't very nice I've heard. I like racing rabbits but they're too fast for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Last night we went to the park really late and Mummy told Daddy that it was okay to let me off the lead as I would stay near them. And I did! When we were getting close to leaving Daddy wanted to put the lead back on me and Mummy said in a minute. But then this rabbit challenged me to a race! I didn't win.  But somehow I ended up out of the park and down the street. Daddy told Mummy off and said I could have been hit by a car - but there were no cars! And Mummy said but I came right back when she whistled for me and I did! And then they were laughing so I laughed too and put some mud on their legs to make them happier. Next time I race rabbits I'm going to win.
> 
> Hope your Mummy is better soon D. Mummies are nice.


So do I thank you. Mummy has told me to keep you all updated with her. She bought me a new toy today for winning a contest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi everyone *wag*

I woke up this morning and there was a me on top of my door  I growled and barked at it but my mum says it's a 'door hugger' 

Bumby

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I do ignore her mum says she's just jealous and one of these people convinced collies are the only dogs that can anything but I beat him .
> 
> Yay sounds like you did well. Being hit by a car isn't very nice I've heard. I like racing rabbits but they're too fast for me


Good don't want her upsetting my buddy.


Eroswoof said:


> Hi everyone *wag*
> 
> I woke up this morning and there was a me on top of my door  I growled and barked at it but my mum says it's a 'door hugger'
> 
> ...


Mummy told me another pf member makes them for other members.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

danielled said:


> Mummy told me another pf member makes them for other members.


I'm getting more used to it now - scared me at first though 

How's your mummy today?

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm getting more used to it now - scared me at first though
> 
> How's your mummy today?
> 
> ...


She's ok seen her happier though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

danielled said:


> She's ok seen her happier though.


Oh 

Tell her I send her lots of licks

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh
> 
> Tell her I send her lots of licks
> 
> ...


Have told her she said thank you Bumby.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaay yaaaaaaaaaay I'm excited.
Hi guys, guess who's going home today. Wooooooooooof whoooooooo home.
I like it here at aunties, but it's good to go home where all my toys and things are. It also means mums feeling better now and that's grrrrrreat.
yaaaaaaay
(sorrry I'll calm down now) 

yay


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Yaaaaaaaay yaaaaaaaaaay I'm excited.
> Hi guys, guess who's going home today. Wooooooooooof whoooooooo home.
> I like it here at aunties, but it's good to go home where all my toys and things are. It also means mums feeling better now and that's grrrrrreat.
> yaaaaaaay
> ...


Whoooaaa annnnddddd breathe Jet buddy, sit lol. Glad your mummy is feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Yayyyy Jet it's always nice to go home :yesnod:

What's this about a door hugger? I told my mum that Bumby was on top of a door and she thought I was mad :shocked:

My new food came today :thumbup: And I got a hoof chew too!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad your Mummy's better Jet. Give her a kiss from Biscuit. Give your Mummy two Biscuit kisses D. so she will feel better too.

My human sis and short bro are not at their usual places this week, called Marchbreak I think and Daddy took them swimming, but not me. I could have swum too! And my Mummy's on the other puter wasting time when she should be taking me for a walk now. Must go remind her. I need some attention here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

My mummy has got hiccups had them for ages.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll give my mum extra hugs from you all.
What's a hoof chew Kenzie? Not had one of those, are they good?
Jonesey old bud, have I been getting your name wrong? Are you really called Biscuit? I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

danielled said:


> My mummy has got hiccups had them for ages.


My mummy gets hiccups sometimes too, and so do I! I don't like them, it feels like there are a whole lot of hoppy bunnies in my tummy.

Jet my chew is a dried deer hoof! Mum says it looks gross but it sure is tasty!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like tasty things Kenzie, so I'll have to drop some big hints and see if she'll get me one. 
Ooooo nearly time to go home. I wish auntie could live at our house that'd be great coz we'd all be together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> My mummy gets hiccups sometimes too, and so do I! I don't like them, it feels like there are a whole lot of hoppy bunnies in my tummy.
> 
> Jet my chew is a dried deer hoof! Mum says it looks gross but it sure is tasty!


I have never had hiccups.


jetsmum said:


> I like tasty things Kenzie, so I'll have to drop some big hints and see if she'll get me one.
> Ooooo nearly time to go home. I wish auntie could live at our house that'd be great coz we'd all be together.


Jet buddy my mummy has been telling me about you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope she said some nice things.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's home  *runs around in circles a few times whole body wagging* and I didn't trip her up this time. She's spending the whole day with me tomorrow. So snuck on here before we leave for agility class soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I hope she said some nice things.


She did say nice things Jet. She likes you.


Nicky10 said:


> Mum's home  *runs around in circles a few times whole body wagging* and I didn't trip her up this time. She's spending the whole day with me tomorrow. So snuck on here before we leave for agility class soon.


enjoy agility class Buster.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll give my mum extra hugs from you all.
> What's a hoof chew Kenzie? Not had one of those, are they good?
> Jonesey old bud, have I been getting your name wrong? Are you really called Biscuit? I'm confused.


Hope she liked her hugs!

I am Biscuit, sorry if I have been confusing I do that sometimes. I ran to play with the geese today, but they all flew away. Mummy said good girl and gave me a treat. She must want me to try again. She doesn't know they're geese so she just calls them dirtyfilthynastysh!ttingallovertheplace! birds. Birds are fun. I like to surprise them in the bushes.

I want a hoof chew! My other chews are getting boring now that I've heard about hoof chews. I'm having jealous thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Hope she liked her hugs!
> 
> I am Biscuit, sorry if I have been confusing I do that sometimes. I ran to play with the geese today, but they all flew away. Mummy said good girl and gave me a treat. She must want me to try again. She doesn't know they're geese so she just calls them dirtyfilthynastysh!ttingallovertheplace! birds. Birds are fun. I like to surprise them in the bushes.
> 
> I want a hoof chew! My other chews are getting boring now that I've heard about hoof chews. I'm having jealous thoughts.


My mummy always says good boy to me if I do good.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Woooooooooof I'm home. Yaaaaay.
I've been all over the house to check everything was safe and there were no bad people got in(or cats) I like going away for a few days but I love my own home. It's were all my toys and treats and stuff is. I'm just going to have my dentastix and then run all over the house to check it again, so I'll be back soon.Wooooooooof.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

gsfdvcxbngjkjlsgh afgijd;iog psodkfjg'ojpfg




(This is Duke's mum, sorry he can't type he doesn't have aposable thumbs)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> gsfdvcxbngjkjlsgh afgijd;iog psodkfjg'ojpfg
> 
> (This is Duke's mum, sorry he can't type he doesn't have aposable thumbs)


My mummy says I'm a very good nintendog. Just having my supper and last walk.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> gsfdvcxbngjkjlsgh afgijd;iog psodkfjg'ojpfg
> 
> (This is Duke's mum, sorry he can't type he doesn't have aposable thumbs)


:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> gsfdvcxbngjkjlsgh afgijd;iog psodkfjg'ojpfg
> 
> (This is Duke's mum, sorry he can't type he doesn't have aposable thumbs)


Can't he learn two toed typing? My Daddy types like that too. Or maybe you could be his secretary. Whatever he typed sounds like he's happy!

Had my last walk of the night a few hours ago. Saw what might have been a monster white thingy in the far corner of the school yard and I barked and barked, but it wouldn't go away. Then Mummy went all the way up to it (I followed to protect her) and she said it was just a plastic bag. Actually I knew that, I was just keeping her on her toes. And got a treat for being brave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I have had breakfast won agility and been for a walk this morning. I love my mummy.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in my bed, been a naughty boy. I ate all the cat food in the middle of the night, then pee'd in the front room.

That'll teach her to feed me vegetables! Got my own back on her!


Not been out for a walk yet, but I might get to go to school later to pick up the midget who always feeds me her dinner, love her!

Better make it up to my mummy today, might help her with the poo picking and eat it all what do you reckon?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
You're right biscuit, two toed typing isn't that hard. I learnt just from watching mum.She only uses two fingers to type with most of the time. So I thought if she can do it. so can I.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen you've managed to get in Duke. Heehee, I knew you would. There's nothing wrong with eating cat food, I know I would. Eat anything you can get, it'll make your mum happy coz she'll have lots of poo to pick up. They just love doing it, it's just a lovely game for them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the gang Duke. I would copy mum's typing but she types so fast my paws just don't go that fast. Been asleep most of the day but just back from a nice walk in the park. Met my friend Rose who's a tibetan spaniel and we were wrestling with each other. Agility class was so much fun they held a mock competition and I won the medium class .


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so bored, not done anything all day!

Mum won't let me chase the cat, and the midget midget has been upstairs all morning and is still there. Mum trapped her in what looks like a prison upstairs, I just went to check on her and her eyes are closed. I wish someone would play with me :*(

Mummy has that nasty noisy monster on is sprays steam, hoomans are very odd.


Oh I hearz a noise! BRB


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Buster. I wish I could go to agility. I heard mum talking to auntie about getting some agility things so I could do it at home or on the field. I love jumping and climbing so I hope she does get them.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh Jet that sounds like fun, I'm still a bit too lickle for jumping but mummy said for my first birthday we might do some of that a-gil-ity stuff

I miss small spotty dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Good evening Diesel is in the house woof woof wags jumps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Oh Jet that sounds like fun, I'm still a bit too lickle for jumping but mummy said for my first birthday we might do some of that a-gil-ity stuff
> 
> I miss small spotty dog


My mum thinks I'd love agility too, but I'm also too little, and I'm not very good at jumping - I can't get all 4 feet off the ground 

Sorry to hear you miss your friend duke


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> My mum thinks I'd love agility too, but I'm also too little, and I'm not very good at jumping - I can't get all 4 feet off the ground
> 
> Sorry to hear you miss your friend duke


I did an agility trial today and won it.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello you lot, just wondering if there is room for one more? My mum has been reading your stories (at work, naughty girl) and thought I might like to join. My name is Rascal and I am a 6 month old choccie springer / cocker. I live with two of those cat things - one is OK ish but the other one is very old and makes a lot of cat noises and pinches the warm bits on the sofa 

My favourite things are carrots, eating green stuff in the garden - get told to come in if I do that - running in the park and zoomies!

My dad has a poorly ankle at the moment so he can't take me out but mum is trying her best - she has a really girly throw so the ball isn't as much fun ..

You all look uber handsome and the girl is really pretty 

Paws


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Rascal! I'm Kenzie - welcome to our gang! We need a photo of you so we know who you are!

I like carrots too, although I like banany better! And I eat green stuff but my mum tells me NO  And I love the park and zoomies are my favourite thing ever!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Rascal I'm Diesel.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Rascal, always great to have someone new in the gang. I eat the green stuff in the garden too, but mean old mum stops me. She can be a real pain at times.(But I love her to bits and she's my bestest friend ever, but don't tell her that. I need a bit of street cred. ) She has a real girly throw too, but she kicks the ball instead so it goes further, and she tries to make sure it's downhill too, so I get a real good run.
Kenzie I wish my mum would let me try that bananananany thingy. It smells nice but she's never given my any coz she says it'll give me the runs. I runs all the time so that's silly.
Good on you for winning your agility thingy Diesel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Rascal, always great to have someone new in the gang. I eat the green stuff in the garden too, but mean old mum stops me. She can be a real pain at times.(But I love her to bits and she's my bestest friend ever, but don't tell her that. I need a bit of street cred. ) She has a real girly throw too, but she kicks the ball instead so it goes further, and she tries to make sure it's downhill too, so I get a real good run.
> Kenzie I wish my mum would let me try that bananananany thingy. It smells nice but she's never given my any coz she says it'll give me the runs. I runs all the time so that's silly.
> Good on you for winning your agility thingy Diesel.


I won agility Thingy three times today and my mummy is very pleased with me. Still did zoomies lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the gang Rascal. I'm friends with 3 springers they're so much fun and love to run around really fast like me. I hope you all get to do agility it's so much fun you get to jump and run through stuff and the humans give you treats for it . Mum says I'm almost ready for my first competition.

I have to go get assessed as a therapy dog soon. Not sure what that is but mum says if I'm a good boy and I stay calm I'll get to go get lots of cuddles from people and cheer them up which is always good


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Why is my mummy speaking in rhyme to pass the time. Sorry didn't mean that to rhyme.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because humans are just odd. Makes them very amusing to watch though


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Because humans are just odd. Makes them very amusing to watch though


My mummy odd
She once years ago
Had a fish called Tod

Oops what's happened now I'm at it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol it's infectious hope I don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol needs to be Bol bark out loud
Get it
We bark out loud not laugh out loud
Mummy sees my face
She sees me at my place.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum has what she calls mad half hours sometimes, when she gets a bit silly and laughs a lot at things I don't understand. Sometimes she is having a cuppa and starts to laugh and it sprays out everywhere. It's just so funny to watch
And she calls me silly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know mum's always saying I'm a silly mutt and yet she does the stupidest things


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

My mummy called me a handsome boy today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum calls me cute I'd prefer handsome although she calls me that as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm off to dream doggy dreams.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Know what you mean Buster, cute isn't very macho dog is it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight hope you have good dreams. I should be off too nearly asleep but I'm watching all the poor animals on animal cops realising how lucky I am to have a great mum that looks after me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Know what you mean Buster, cute isn't very macho dog is it?


No it's not . But mum says I already ruined my street cred by running from Leo and getting yelled at by Bella a dog who lives near us and always tell me off she's scary. Even if she's tiny


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

My mummy is dog walking today.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Morning, my mummy is very upset with me. I was in the kitchen last night instead of upstairs on mummys bed, and I pooped and wee'd everywhere  and ate my cushion and one of midget's booties


But she has just given me food in round ball which is fun to get out! 


Oh got to go, mummy is moving and I need to follow her otherwise I'll blow up and die.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya everyone, just come back from my run on the field. Not been on for a long time so had to go round and put my mark on everything again. There's quite a lot of new puppy smells, and dogs I've not seen before. So had fun saying hello to everyone. Found a ball too, mum let me play with it, but she wouldn't let me bring it home. But it's ok coz I've got loads.
When we get back she always has a cuppa and gives me a nice treat, this time it was a Bonio.

You ate a cushion and a bootie! You must have a big tummy. I've got one of those foody balls, they're good fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

My mummy is home yay. The dog she walked went under her feet and mummy fell mummy said that's ok because Megan the dog didn't mean to do it.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Morning, my mummy is very upset with me. I was in the kitchen last night instead of upstairs on mummys bed, and I pooped and wee'd everywhere  and ate my cushion and one of midget's booties
> 
> But she has just given me food in round ball which is fun to get out!
> 
> Oh got to go, mummy is moving and I need to follow her otherwise I'll blow up and die.


Sorry your Mummy's mad. Not your fault if you get bored though!

Diesel you're cool. What do you do with all those awards? Can you eat them?

I made a new friend yesterday named Malibu. He made me feel really big because he was extra small. Lots of times I feel small when I meet big dogs. My Mummy talked to his Mummy and we played and played. Then his Mummy tried to make him do some tricks for treats and he wouldn't do any of them. So I did all of mine and got treats and made Mummy feel all proud of me. And then I started to get stressed out because I wanted all the treats so we went home. I don't care, I just hope I get to play with that Malibu again!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

OOOOh, can we join in? 
Mums been hoggin the puter for weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks but shes gone for a shower now, so were gunna mess up her desk and play on the puter. 

Im jess, im the cooler one of the family. My brother is called Kai hes ok but he stinks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Sorry your Mummy's mad. Not your fault if you get bored though!
> 
> Diesel you're cool. What do you do with all those awards? Can you eat them?
> 
> I made a new friend yesterday named Malibu. He made me feel really big because he was extra small. Lots of times I feel small when I meet big dogs. My Mummy talked to his Mummy and we played and played. Then his Mummy tried to make him do some tricks for treats and he wouldn't do any of them. So I did all of mine and got treats and made Mummy feel all proud of me. And then I started to get stressed out because I wanted all the treats so we went home. I don't care, I just hope I get to play with that Malibu again!


The awards are trophies but when I win just won again lol mummy gives me a treat and a belly rub.b


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Are they extra good treats? Must figure out how I can get trophies too.

Hi Jess, Hi Kai! I'm glad one of you is cool and one of you is stinks. I like both! I'm interested too, what kind of stinks are we talking about here? If it's just fart stinks then that's okay, but I really like rolled in stinks.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jess, welcome to the coolest gang around, your stinky brother is welcome too. Nothing wrong with stinky, it's how dogs should be.Covered in mud and all stinky smelly
Do you know lots of tricks Biscuit, I do and I help mum do jobs too. We play a game called pick up where she asks me to pick things up off the floor so she can tidy them away. I like helping, it makes me feel important.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hes extra stinky today. when daddy took us out this morning he rolled in bird poo and he stank. daddy made me walk next to him the whole way home. we saw my friend stomp and stopped to say hi, i was so embarressed that kai was all stinky and minging so i wondered off to play with some ducks and get myself into trouble (as normal) 

its so nice to meet you all. im really shy when it comes to meeting other doggys but talking to you on da puteer is fine, cause then none of you can sniff my bum..i really dont like it when other doggys do that


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Jet my mummy thinks you would have liked the dog she walked today.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Jess, welcome to the coolest gang around, your stinky brother is welcome too. Nothing wrong with stinky, it's how dogs should be.Covered in mud and all stinky smelly
> Do you know lots of tricks Biscuit, I do and I help mum do jobs too. We play a game called pick up where she asks me to pick things up off the floor so she can tidy them away. I like helping, it makes me feel important.


I don't know pick up, I just know my regular tricks. I'd do pick up for Mummy, is it good treats? Right now I only pick up what I want to pick up and sometimes I pick up things I'm not supposed to have, I don't know why they don't want me to have them. I picked up an old bone out of someone's lawn last night and I gave it to Mummy for a treat, is that good or what?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

The treats I get are yummy I can catch them in the air lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone new members are always welcome . I got to go in the car which I loooove and it meant going to get mum as well which made it even better. I know lots of tricks mum keeps coming up with new ones to teach me and I get treats for it so I don't mind. She even has books telling you how to do them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Jess and Kai! I'm Kenzie  Nice to have another girl around here! 

I went for a walk this morning but then it started raining and me and mummy got all wet! And now I'm chewing on my deer hoof chew again - it's really yummy, you guys should make your mummies buy you one! :thumbup1:

My mummy teaches me tricks sometimes too but I only do them if she gives me a treat!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Are they extra good treats? Must figure out how I can get trophies too.
> 
> Hi Jess, Hi Kai! I'm glad one of you is cool and one of you is stinks. I like both! I'm interested too, what kind of stinks are we talking about here? If it's just fart stinks then that's okay, but I really like rolled in stinks.


Yes they are yummy treats lol.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

My Mummy keeps reading books with dogs on them and I hear clickers mentioned. I haven't seen one yet though and I wish she'd just get on with it or take me for a walk or something. I'm getting fed up here. Whoops, nevermind going out the back yard now for a play with my kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to something called agility tonight (mum found me a new class where I'm allowed to bark a bit  ) 

Ugh - she's brought the most hideous friend home - it's a HUGE spider - no fun for doggys. It's hilarious though - silly mummy dropped the box of crickets in my grandads flat (her dads). They're everywhere - I've had so much fun chasing the chirpping noises 

How's everyone elses day been?

Licks 

Bumby
xxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi guys i go to go up the school today and see all the children at the school gates, i was sooooooooooo excited


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to something called agility tonight (mum found me a new class where I'm allowed to bark a bit  )
> 
> Ugh - she's brought the most hideous friend home - it's a HUGE spider - no fun for doggys. It's hilarious though - silly mummy dropped the box of crickets in my grandads flat (her dads). They're everywhere - I've had so much fun chasing the chirpping noises
> 
> ...


My mummy has sore hands and knees.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to something called agility tonight (mum found me a new class where I'm allowed to bark a bit  )
> 
> Ugh - she's brought the most hideous friend home - it's a HUGE spider - no fun for doggys. It's hilarious though - silly mummy dropped the box of crickets in my grandads flat (her dads). They're everywhere - I've had so much fun chasing the chirpping noises
> 
> ...


You will love agility  have fun. Mum wants a big spider too I have too much chasing them around and killing them but mum says that's bad. I had a good day just relaxed then went to play with my springer friends who are completely insane but so much fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> My mummy has sore hands and knees.


woof  mum says what happened and sends a big hug



Nicky10 said:


> You will love agility  have fun. Mum wants a big spider too I have too much chasing them around and killing them but mum says that's bad. I had a good day just relaxed then went to play with my springer friends who are completely insane but so much fun


Mum never lets me kill anything - it really annoys me  I'm fascinated by her - I keep staring at the tank. When mum said 'a new friend' I thought I was getting a new bunny or even a new kitten - I never expected this. What does ANYTHING need 8 paws for?!

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

To run really fast up walls :blink: and get away from you. Yes they run up walls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> woof  mum says what happened and sends a big hug
> 
> Mum never lets me kill anything - it really annoys me  I'm fascinated by her - I keep staring at the tank. When mum said 'a new friend' I thought I was getting a new bunny or even a new kitten - I never expected this. What does ANYTHING need 8 paws for?!
> 
> ...


Megan the dog got under her legs and She fell over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> To run really fast up walls :blink: and get away from you. Yes they run up walls.


No?! I don't believe you  Nothing can do that...can it? :yikes:



danielled said:


> Megan the dog got under her legs and She fell over.


Ohhh  I can lick it better for you if you like  I lick my mum if she hurts herself and when she cries (it gets me chicken)

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They do  it's so creepy


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> No?! I don't believe you  Nothing can do that...can it? :yikes:
> 
> Ohhh  I can lick it better for you if you like  I lick my mum if she hurts herself and when she cries (it gets me chicken)
> 
> ...


Mummy says thank you. It wasn't Megan's fault she didn't know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> They do  it's so creepy


:yikes: I've just seen her do it :yikes: I walked straight out of the room. It's just not cricket that isn't



danielled said:


> Mummy says thank you. It wasn't Megan's fault she didn't know.


I get under my mums feet all the time 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :yikes: I've just seen her do it :yikes: I walked straight out of the room. It's just not cricket that isn't
> 
> I get under my mums feet all the time
> 
> ...


Mummy said Megan was very nervous.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Evening everybody!

My mummy gave me peanut butter kong today at snack time! Then I got a brush from mummy and midget mummy, went on a nice walk where I saw a HUGE thing with four legs like me. So I rolled in its poop

Then I had my dinner in my spotty ball that I can chase around - so much fun! Feel lots better today 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh you've just reminded me.Mum promised me a kong and hasn't given it me yet, I'll have to remind her. She puts cheese and peanut butter in with some bits of biscuit inbetween. Mega yum or what?


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello four legged friends!

I've just done a megga zoomie and got told to be nice :nono: Hope you all had a fab day - Mummy took me to the park this morning very early but I lost my ball in the stream  but then I saw some new birds - fink they are called quacks so I tried to chase them and got told to leave - these two legged people are really boring  But I did get a biscuit for coming back after playing with a girl  

I like my food in a ball 'cos I can chase it around and get under mummy's feet when she is doing her make up in the kitchen

Daddy still has poorly footie so he had to find a stick thing today to help him walk - mummy laughed and finks he is just making excuses so he doesn't have to wash the plates after din dins   I'm not allowed sticks cos mummy says they are BAD! 

Wot you havin for T? Think I might get a carrot treat if I am verrrrrrrrrrrrry good x:tongue_smilie:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I had crappy ol' biscuit things but mummy said soon I'll be having proper real raw meat!

I'm so excited I might run upstairs to eat the cat food


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just finished my kong, oooo yummy. I love peanut butter and cheese. I'm going to see if I can get some leftovers from mum. She's going to have her tea now so I'll practice the eyes of great pleading, it usually works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Mummy took me for my last walk. Now I'm worried about her.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Last walk? What's going on Diesel!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Last walk? What's going on Diesel!


Last walk for tonight yes in the nintendogs world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I went to agility! I LOVED it! I was brilliant and I ran everywhere and zzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Bumby

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sooooooo jelous. It's not fair. I want to do agility too. I love running and jumping and climbing and doing all that sort of stuff. It's just not fair:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww Jet  why can't you do it? You're so shiny you'd be super aerodynamic! 

Very tired Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum can't find anywhere to take me, and there's no transport anyway. She keeps saying she's going to get some things we can take on the field, but nothings happened yet.
I know I'd be good at it, I just know I would.

You getting an early night then Bumble?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

*snore* *snore* *snore* *snore*


Bumb
xxxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

DONT TALK ABOUT AGILITY! mummy and daddy say im not allowed to do it because i have spakker hips  but i reallllllllllllllly love running and jumping and diving over and under things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

*wakes up*

Ohh  How about you become my mascot if I ever make it in the agility world?

If I win anything I'll thank you in my speach 

Bumby
xxxxxxx


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Runnin n jumpn over things sounds uber fun! I'm not big enuf yet but mummy says if I eat all my carrots and am a good boy she will try and find a runnin n jumpin place x 

cheese smells tasty but mummy says she thinks it makes me go funny  she calls me Dyson sometimes too and dances when she is in the kitchen :tongue_smilie:

How do four paws put a piccie on here?

Rascal .. sleepy


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Have any of you heard of paws for kids.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> Have any of you heard of paws for kids.


Not us?! *shurgs*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

JJAK said:


> Not us?! *shurgs*


Mummy says they are a charity she may foster animals for.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

that sounds really good, 
Mum wants to foster animals, but the flat just isnt big enough. She says we take up too much room with our toys and beds and stuff. but i like to have all my nice things out on show for when friends come round to play  

Hope your mummy finds a nice animal to foster


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

JJAK said:


> that sounds really good,
> Mum wants to foster animals, but the flat just isnt big enough. She says we take up too much room with our toys and beds and stuff. but i like to have all my nice things out on show for when friends come round to play
> 
> Hope your mummy finds a nice animal to foster


If she gets it buddy she will foster pets that already have owners but need looking after while the owners get back on their feet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed agility class Bumby. It is really good fun isn't it?

I can't believe you can't do I'm really sorry about your hips.

Why am I posting at 1:39am you might ask. Mum fell asleep and I decided to take a nap curled up beside her. That was at 6:30 . I did get some yummy goat ribs for dinner first though I love being fed raw


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning mummy is giving me my breakfast doing a disc competition with me and walking me when she has had her cup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Where are my buddies.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Were here  mummy has gone to work and deserted us with daddy, he doesnt know how to work the puter so me and kai have spent the last hour trying to guess mummys password 

how are my frendies today?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. We ve just had a visit from one of mums friends. She's really nice and always plays with me and says nice things about me. I think she really wants her own dog, but can't have one.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

High paws to you all. I had a brill time in the park today and met a new friend. She is called Tiffany and is a choccie sproker just like me!! She had lovely ears  and we played chase like forever and paddled and splashed in the stream. Mummy has been teasing saying I've got a girlfriend - yuk! Then I helped mummy with the housework - I like it when she washes the floor cos she gets down and I can put my head through her legs  I think she likes me helping cos she laughs a lot and calls me a nuisance 

Hope you all had fun playing in the sunshine - must go before I get caught talking to you.

Paws 
Rascal


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Afternoon my buddies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Afternoon diesel, jet, all my pack 

Mummy fell asleep and turned her laptop off - I don't know her password  

What's everyone up to today? 

*wag*

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Afternoon diesel, jet, all my pack
> 
> Mummy fell asleep and turned her laptop off - I don't know her password
> 
> ...


My mummy went to work on her fish pond and turned her iPad off and I couldn't log in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> My mummy went to work on her fish pond and turned her iPad off and I couldn't log in.


It's not on is it Diesel  We might have to ask for our own for Christmas

Bumby 
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> It's not on is it Diesel  We might have to ask for our own for Christmas
> 
> Bumby
> xxxxxx


No it's not on grrr.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, my mum says how's your mum doing today? She's not come out in bruises has she? 

Bumby 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh, my mum says how's your mum doing today? She's not come out in bruises has she?
> 
> Bumby
> 
> xxxx


Her left knee is bruised and her right knee is bruised and swollen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! Wow what a busy day I've had!

First I went walkies in the park and met lots of other doggies. My mum tried me off lead when we were on the forest path and I was very good and listened really well, except for once when I got a bit excited with some other dogs, but then I remembered to listen to her and came back :aureola:

And then we met my auntie and went to met lots of 11 year old girls!  They were a bit scary at first because they were all over me 

And then I went in a zoomy car and tried out my new car harness. And then a lady cut all my fur off! :blink: And then back in the zoomy car in my harness. And finally I'm home again! 

What have you guys done today?


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

danielled said:


> Her left knee is bruised and her right knee is bruised and swollen.


Give her bruisy knees some good licks and they will get better faster. And it won't get in the way of your walks too much.

I don't like weekends so much because everybody is in and out and my walks aren't always on time. My short bro has been playing with his friends next door and I can't go because Jazzy their dog doesn't like me. He hates all of us dogs. He's scared really because he got hurt once, but he doesn't listen when I tell him I just want to be friends. He likes my Mummy though she gives him treats. Maybe one day he will be my friend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Give her bruisy knees some good licks and they will get better faster. And it won't get in the way of your walks too much.
> 
> I don't like weekends so much because everybody is in and out and my walks aren't always on time. My short bro has been playing with his friends next door and I can't go because Jazzy their dog doesn't like me. He hates all of us dogs. He's scared really because he got hurt once, but he doesn't listen when I tell him I just want to be friends. He likes my Mummy though she gives him treats. Maybe one day he will be my friend.


My name is Murphy I'm a nintendog boxer dog. I'm a friendly boxer but very shy. Mummy was meant to drop Diesel off at the hotel ahe accidentally donated him. Will I do lol.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hi kenzie  

Today mummy went to work and left us with daddy and his friend geoff. 
Daddy took us for a walk to the shallow river/canal and we went splishing and splashing and chasing my football. Kai was really brave and went in the water all on his own. he never normally does so daddy was really impressed with him which meant he got lots of yummy treats. 

But now, mummy put her foot down and gave us a bath so im really angry with her and im having a sulk. Kai ran off and hid so hes STILL all stinky.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. Sorry couldn't get on today mum was doing something called maths on the computer . I have no idea why it just seems to stress her out but she says that it will mean she has more money for bones and toys so I guess it's ok. We did have a nice long walk this morning though I don't think that bath was called for  all I did was roll in some fox poop


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Never thought I'd get back on today. Mum's been so busy on the pooter and on the phone thing, honest you'd have thought it was important or something.
But she's going to find some things for me so I can do agility, yaaaay.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hope your mummy finds you somewhere to go to agility, it looks really really fun and it means you can go zoooomie and jump things and run over things OH MY GOSH ITS SO AMAZING. 

Mummy and daddy have finally filled in my hydrotherapy forms, so i get to go swim swim. But iv gotta wear a silly puffy red thing with a handle, do you think they know im a border collie not a handbag?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Agility is awesome hope she gets the stuff for you to do it you will love it. I don't like swimming much but why are they putting a red thing on you?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL I just farted and it stinks!


Me 1 
Mummy 0!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

mummy says its to help me stay at the top of the big water tub thingy, i think they think im going to sink!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't they know where the term doggy paddle came from we're great swimmers well most of us. Why would we need something to hold us up humans don't use them unless it's the little humans of course


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

dunno, stooopid hoomans. mummy says the swimming best help me, cause im 'costing her an arm and a leg' but shes still got all 4 of her sticky out bits so i dont know what shes complaining about. 

Kai says hi, hes a grumpy guts and is refusing to come and talk to yall. i fink its his 'time of the month' mumms says its when the men of the house turn into narnas.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aw Kai come and say hi we're nice I promise. I don't get that it cost them an arm and a leg either they still have them so how did it cost them them?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

the hoomans are liers. 
Like daddy said we were going to see aunty sue today, but we never saw her. naughty daddy. 
What have you been doing today? weve been winding daddy and geoff up, i love playing with geoff, except he looks like a girly with his long hair he he he


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Murphy is in the house. Mummy meant to drop Diesel at the hotel but donated him by mistake she says soweee. I'm a boxer.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Diesel  but welcome Murphy. Boxers are so much fun they're just as bouncy and crazy as I am I love playing with them


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor Diesel  but welcome Murphy. Boxers are so much fun they're just as bouncy and crazy as I am I love playing with them


Mummy said she does donate dogs not often but didn't mean to donate him. Will I do Buster. Mummy is upset that she accidentally did that.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll do just fine :001_smile:. Tell your mum not to be upset mum says she did that to a few nintendogs by accident too.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

:Yawn: I think I'm going to bed now, it's been a looooong day. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mummy said she does donate dogs not often but didn't mean to donate him. Will I do Buster. Mummy is upset that she accidentally did that.


I will be your friend Murphy! But Diesel is coming back right?

G'night Jett! Hope you have some good dreams. Sometimes my dreams are so good I have to bark in my sleep!

My peeps been watching some movie - I heard Jackass, don't know what that is. My Mummy said it was grossing her out, but I guess not for too long.

Daddy walked me again this afternoon as Mummy said I made the bathroom filthy and spent too much time cleaning it (smells cleaner stinky now, not good stinky) - it seemed just fine to me, maybe a few mud splatters on the walls, but that was okay.

Mummy better walk me tonight! I'm getting bored now and there's a great big full moon out there. Can't stay in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> I will be your friend Murphy! But Diesel is coming back right?
> 
> G'night Jett! Hope you have some good dreams. Sometimes my dreams are so good I have to bark in my sleep!
> 
> ...


Mummy said she will by another retriever and call that one Diesel as she can't get the other Diesel back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> You'll do just fine :001_smile:. Tell your mum not to be upset mum says she did that to a few nintendogs by accident too.


Have told her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all. It's a stinky day isn't all, all grey and dark and a bit rainy too. Makes me just want to snuggle up and sleep the day away.
How is everyone today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Woof! Afternoon everybody! How's my lovely, furry pack?

*licks*

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Woof! Afternoon everybody! How's my lovely, furry pack?
> 
> *licks*
> 
> ...


I'm good came third in agility mum gave me a treat but I didn't win.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is any one else tired? These cold grey days always make me feel tired and I just want to sleep the day away. Mum says it's coz I'm lazy:Yawn: But I'm not, I'm just tired:Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Is any one else tired? These cold grey days always make me feel tired and I just want to sleep the day away. Mum says it's coz I'm lazy:Yawn: But I'm not, I'm just tired:Yawn:


I'm tired too.
Murphy


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hello furry friends  

Me & Kai have been having a wealllly laaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyy day, nothing much done here, just went for walkies and then played and slept, played and slept all day hehehehe


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jess, my mum was tired too so she had a lie down and I had a looooong sleep in my basket. Only had a little walk today cos it was so cold. But we're going for a walk up to the shops tomorrow, if it doesn't rain. It's a very long way to get there and back so I'll be tired then too. If I'm good I get something special for a treat, I never know what it's going to be but it's always a nice suprise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Jess, my mum was tired too so she had a lie down and I had a looooong sleep in my basket. Only had a little walk today cos it was so cold. But we're going for a walk up to the shops tomorrow, if it doesn't rain. It's a very long way to get there and back so I'll be tired then too. If I'm good I get something special for a treat, I never know what it's going to be but it's always a nice suprise.


Jet buddy. I have had my supper will go for one last walk any minute so mummy says.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Jet buddy. I have had my supper will go for one last walk any minute so mummy says.


I'm just going for a root around the garden tonight. Don't want to go for a walk, want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I'm just going for a root around the garden tonight. Don't want to go for a walk, want to go back to sleep.


Mum is taking me to the park to play fetch as I won't keep still tonight.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just popping on quickly before bed. Had a fun day, nice long walk with mum and then we watched something called Supernatural? for a while on that strange box thing mum calls tv.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

My mummy used to watch that.

Well, I went in that damn moving thing again where they shove me in the back, but I gots a new friend! He looks a bit wolf life, and keeps pestering me to play, dont' know where he has all this energy from. Mummy took me on two walks today, and I'm absolutely pooped.

Just had a very nice brush, so I feel a bit thinner. Mummy said I gots to eat less because I'm a bit plump 

Anxious as to know where I'll be sleeping tonight, mummy has put me into the kitchen and only one night I didn't mess because she was kind enough to give me her towel to sleep on which helped. Hope I get something tonight


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

It's still daytime here. Just came back from the bruce trails, they were cool. Very full of muck - yay! And I jumped in between some rocks and frightened my Mummy. ha ha. And I knocked over my short human bro's choco milk and he had to clean it up, but I helped him with my powerful tongue.

I smell chicken. Not cooked, but in some kind of a marinade, hmmm there's garlic and soy sauce and something else. Must try to get me some of that.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the car :001_wub:. Best thing ever and it means I get to go somewhere nice with my human er most of the time apart from to those nasty people that stick needles in me


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

You all need to come to our palace, daddy has given us our tea and he even added a leftover sausage to it, mummy says were spoilt. I just think this is how we should be fed! 


Daddy has also given us a bone that the butcher gave him. He says it was a treat cause we were really well behaved on our walk, I met another doggy called bella, I was a little nervous at the start but she turned out to be a really nice staffy dog....she was annoying just wanted to lick my face whilst I was trying to play football


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sausage is yummy mum gives me some but only when she's teaching me tricks . Staffies are great dogs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo I love sausages and chicken. Hope I can have sausage for my treat tomorrow, and chicken, and cheese maybe a bit of peanut butter too. 
Wooooooof I'm hungry nooooowwwwwww.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm having chicken for dinner tomorrow I think love chicken.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

We normally only get really cool yummyzilla things when mummy is doing training with us, but I think daddy cooked and burnt too many sausages so we were allowed them, but I think daddy hid my tablets in them cause they tasted all funny. 

How are you buddy? Did you have a nice nap? 
Fancy playing fetch with me? Mummy and daddy say its settle down time but I want to plllllllllay


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was meant to be having a nap but mum's watching something called animal cops and there's lot of barking dogs on it so I decided to come talk to you guys


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just had my dentastix, yummy.
Had a really long nap in my basket earlier, so after tonight's sleep I'll be ready for my long walk tomorrow. I hope it doesn't rain, I don't like going out in the rain.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I was meant to be having a nap but mum's watching something called animal cops and there's lot of barking dogs on it so I decided to come talk to you guys


Mums watching that too, too many doggies for me to be able to die down and sleep.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I don't like going out for walks in the rain either rain is horrible . Mum laughs and says I'm meant to be a tough rugged terrier . I don't see her walking in the rain though


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Mummy said does one of you want to sort this thing with long legs out that she is scared of.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll come I'm an expert insect killer. Mum doesn't like it though


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I'll come I'm an expert insect killer. Mum doesn't like it though


Hurry up lol she is scared here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just have to go see what my friend Albert is barking at then I'll be straight over. Albert's fun but he's huge . Mum says he's a saint bernard


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Just have to go see what my friend Albert is barking at then I'll be straight over. Albert's fun but he's huge . Mum says he's a saint bernard


It's gone now. I'm off to bed now mummy can sleep.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

nighty night furry friends  

Mummy says its sleepy time now, so ima take my ball and my furry bear off to bed with me and dream about chasing pidgeons and going swimming.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night everyone,mums bed is calling to me, and being the good dog I am, I have to answer.
Talk to you all tomorrow:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's just told me to stop playing around on the computer and go to bed. As if she's not on here all hours of the night . Goodnight everyone I hope you have lovely dreams of chasing cats and playing with your humans


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Night! My mums doing that work all night thing so I've got to sleep with my paws over my eyes or I can't nod off - don't think of these things do they 

*big licks*

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's why I'm glad I sleep in the kitchen. Mum can work in the living room or her bedroom all she wants it won't disturb me. Some humans just have no consideration for their dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That's why I'm glad I sleep in the kitchen. Mum can work in the living room or her bedroom all she wants it won't disturb me. Some humans just have no consideration for their dogs


She's a nightmare  If she tried to put me out of the room though, I'd cry and cry - I'm happier here 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning. Mummy was just sending a pm to Mark about something. I'm here now though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone :Yawn: not quite awake yet sorry but mum made me get up and go out in the cold before she left for work so I snuck on here. How is everyone today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Morning everyone :Yawn: not quite awake yet sorry but mum made me get up and go out in the cold before she left for work so I snuck on here. How is everyone today?


My mummy has just said maybe she just won't post for a bit after a reply she got.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. Yay, it's not raining so we're off out in a bit. It's such a long walk up to the shops, I'll just collapse on the sofa when we get back.Mum will too:lol: If I was bigger I could help carry things in one of those doggy bags thingies, but mum says I'm too little and couldn't even carry a butty.
I wouldn't carry a butty though, I'd eat it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's home . So she's given me yummy lunch although she says the smell of it makes her sick I love it. Anyone else had tripe? If you haven't demand your humans get you it now. Then we're going for a nice walk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum's home . So she's given me yummy lunch although she says the smell of it makes her sick I love it. Anyone else had tripe? If you haven't demand your humans get you it now. Then we're going for a nice walk


My mummy is posting again yaaaay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've FINALLY managed to get on the 'puter!

Today's been a bit boring - mum went to the shops without me this morning and we only went for a short walk, although I did play with my friend Digby who is a big black labbbbb and chased a phesant and a squirrel. And now mummy is working and not playing with me  Thank goodness for my bones 

My mummy was really happy last night though, she told me she wrote a silly poem about me and now I get a nice new collar, I don't quite understand why I get a collar when she wrote a poem though :blink: Maybe she'll write a song next and I'll get a new bed 

I've never tried tripe  It sounds yummy though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hello everyone! I've FINALLY managed to get on the 'puter!
> 
> Today's been a bit boring - mum went to the shops without me this morning and we only went for a short walk, although I did play with my friend Digby who is a big black labbbbb and chased a phesant and a squirrel. And now mummy is working and not playing with me  Thank goodness for my bones
> 
> ...


I have mainly slept today.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hey up buddies, 
Sowwie iv not been on today, iv been a poorly sicky girly  
So mummy says iv got to have this thing called chappy for my tea. Kai keeps laughing at me because he gets our usual yummy biscuits.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh noes, I hope you're alright soon and get better. 


Today has been fantastic!! Mummy gave me a big turkey leg uncooked for dinner!!! Bone and everything!! So excited just thinking about it, just going to go and pee BRB

Okay back

Went on a big walk today for two hours, so mummy said I can have a rest tonight and stay in while she takes new doggy out

What did everyone else do?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

slept, mummy and daddy have both been at work and iv had a very bad belly mummy said i was a very good girl using the doggy flap though so i dint have any accidents indoors  

Kai has been asleep all afternoon too, its all we do when weve got the house to ourselves


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

JJAK said:


> hey up buddies,
> Sowwie iv not been on today, iv been a poorly sicky girly
> So mummy says iv got to have this thing called chappy for my tea. Kai keeps laughing at me because he gets our usual yummy biscuits.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Jess, I hope your tummy's getting better. It's not nice being poorly.
Well I went out on a ginormous walk to the shops, and do you want to know what happened when we got there. Nuffin, that's what. All that way and all she does is talk to a wall and it gives her paper to put in her purse.
It doesn't matter though, coz we don't go that way often, there's always lots of messages to read and reply to.
Whe we came back we both went to sleep. I like sleeping after a long walk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

My mummy is feeling sick. She doesn't feel great at all.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope your mum feels better soon.
I think I'm going to have an early night, coz I'm sulking coz mum won't let me have tonights leftovers tonight. She says that leftovers are for tomorrow, that's not fair. I know she's going to give them to me, so why can't I have it now. It's liver and I love liver.
Anyway guys (and ladies of course) I'm going off in a sulk. I'm tired anyway:Yawn: Night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Night night Jet buddy.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

JJAK said:


> hey up buddies,
> Sowwie iv not been on today, iv been a poorly sicky girly
> So mummy says iv got to have this thing called chappy for my tea. Kai keeps laughing at me because he gets our usual yummy biscuits.


Hope you're feeling better. I hardly ever get sausages here, Mummy buys them only sometimes. And she's a little piggy when she does, eats more of them than anyone else! I bet she's thinking about sausages and wishes she'd bought some right now.

Are you Diesel or Murphy today? I still don't understand. But I'm glad your Mummy came back.

It's not my bedtime yet, I'm still waiting for my walk. Mummy is being slow and tired. Must go tell her to hurry up.

It is not at all fine
To be the Canuck dog online
My Brit peeps go to sleeps
Happily twitching their feets
And I'm left alone to pine
ARROOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Okay, I feel better now. My Mummy says I'm talking too much lately and wonders if I'll be able to say human words one day like those funny dogs on that show they watch. Of course I can say human words, I just don't feel like it. I AM trying to communicate though and they just say how cute it is. Don't think it's too cute when I'm barking though. Then I get the shushes.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay just back from my walk. I chased a bunny on my way to my human bro's school yard where I run at nighttime and my flexi just flew out of Mummy's hand, it was a beautiful thing to behold! After a minute she whistled so I came back for treats. Did not win the bunny race though, they keep defeating me, I don't know why as I am a very fast runner. I showed Mummy how fast I am when she let me go on purpose and she was very pleased. Also I get treats every time I run up to her to see if she noticed my skills.

Got very fresh liver mixed in with my food, it made it so yummy! I had to smell Mummy making it though and it made me very anticipative. I wasn't too hungry all day and didn't eat till I got a few of those leftovers thrown in tonight. So I was extra hungry after my walk and now am all full up. It's nice and makes me warm and sleepy. I should go lie down now, sigh, snore, sniff - what's that? - nevermindsnoooooze.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm Murphy today mummy still needs to get another Diesel.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, it's such a lovely sunny day, I can't wait to go out on the fields. But mums messing about doing a tidy up. I don't know why she bothers coz she can never find anything after she's done a tidy up.
I had my leftovers with my breakfast, it wasn't a lot, but it was liver, yummy scrummy liver with gravy on it.
Heehee we have to keep it secert that we could talk if we wanted to Biscuit, it's much more fun this way. If they only knew:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Well this morning my mummy took me on a walk to the vets. There were so many amazing sniffs and things happening that I didn't walk nicely and mum got a bit mad with me  I like going to the vets because there are people and other dogs and one of the nurses played with me but I got so excited I piddled on the floor  But today all I did there was sit on this big thing and mum said I weighed 5.5 kilos, whatever that means :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kenzie. I don't like going to the vet. Every time I go they stick needles in me and the last time they took some of my blood. That's not right, I need it, why should they have it. I hardly ever go though, so I guess I'm healthy and that's good.
Still waiting for mum to finish tidying up. I want to go out NOW. It's not fair, I think I might just throw a sulk again. You never know, it might work.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Howdy partners!

This is Logan, how are you all? I'm alright - can't wait for my walk! Still a bit strange being in a new house but I got to sleep upstairs last night in a hooman bed!!

My new mummy keeps taking me upstairs to see a cat, I wish she'd run so I can chase her! 
Duke is sulking with me because I keep growling at him over toys  but he should not steal them from me they are MINE!

What's a vets? I've never been!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Vets are evil avoid at all costs. They stick needles in you and I won't even mention how they take your temperature :blink:. It's a lovely sunny day here mum's home from work so just going to get lunch then go sunbathe for a while


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Logan! Nice to meet you.

I like the vets. Sure they sometimes stick needles into me and stick a big thing in my ears and once they even stuck a potato chip under my skin. But there are always dogs and cats and once even a furry stretchy thing like a huge rat in the waiting room. And I like the people there, they always say I'm cute 

But that's not fair that your vet took your blood Jet!  Maybe you should see my vet, they never take my blood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunny here mummy is boiling lol. So she says but I don't see steam or anything ocmeing off her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all.We've just come off the fields and it was such good fun, I ran around so much I could sleep for a week.! There's always some new scent trails to follow and new friends to meet.
There was a great big skinny one I'd not met before and boy could that dog run. Wow he was just so fast, I couldn't keep up. Mum says she thinks he's a greyhound and that's silly coz he was white not grey.
I think I'm going to have a sleep before tea. See you later.:Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

You tired now then Jet.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So tired Murphy, I'm off to my basket now for a bit


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hey up  

Sowwie not been on today, mummy has been at work and turn the pooter off and im still a poorly girl. The vet says he thinks i have something called an 'intolerence' to something in to food mummy and daddy have swapped me onto, but i dont care its super yummy. so iv got to be on chappy or chicken and boiled rice for 5 days to see if my belly settles and then back onto my old food i go! 

How are all my buddies today?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

JJAK said:


> hey up
> 
> Sowwie not been on today, mummy has been at work and turn the pooter off and im still a poorly girl. The vet says he thinks i have something called an 'intolerence' to something in to food mummy and daddy have swapped me onto, but i dont care its super yummy. so iv got to be on chappy or chicken and boiled rice for 5 days to see if my belly settles and then back onto my old food i go!
> 
> How are all my buddies today?


Hope you feel better soon. I just hovered the mouse over the reply button and wondered why it didn't do anything then was like oh yeah need to click it.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> hope you feel better soon. i just hovered the mouse over the reply button and wondered why it didn't do anything then was like oh yeah need to click it.


silly bear!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

JJAK said:


> silly bear!


Bear where.
Where is the bear.
I'm a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, did I need that sleep or what!
Sorry to hear that you're still not feeling well Jess. I don't know what chappy is but I just love chicken, and I love boiled rice too, everytime mum gets a Chinese takeaway she gives me some boiled rice, it's yummy.
What's an intolerance, I don't know big words. But it doesn't sound too nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> So tired Murphy, I'm off to my basket now for a bit


I'm about to have my supper. Mummy calls m Murph for short.


----------

